# January Contest - SELIOS | AMG



## AnaSCI (Jan 1, 2013)

*JANUARY CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: SELIOS & AMG​*
*Contest is simple: Pick a number 1-1000 (correct number WINS)!! Number is chosen by the sponsor prior to contest beginning!!​*
*JANUARY CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to pick 3 numbers per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before making your next choice.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*JANUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*FREE $300 ORDER TO SELIOS PHARMA GROUP

20 VIALS OF BIOTECH STANOZOLOL FROM AMG​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Big-John (Jan 1, 2013)

999


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 1, 2013)

325


----------



## Victory (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck to everyone on this one!!

I am in shock about winning the other!!! Whoa I'm at a loss

Hope everyone had a great new years!!!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 1, 2013)

Damit this one is mine!!

422:headbang:


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 1, 2013)

Two real good sponsors!
Im glad to see it when they give like that to the forums members!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 1, 2013)

380


----------



## Big-John (Jan 1, 2013)

500


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice!  Let the games begin!!
320


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 1, 2013)

742


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 1, 2013)

Gotta love these sponsors! I just hit up AMG for some new year's treats.

927


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 1, 2013)

58


----------



## Big-John (Jan 1, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Jan 1, 2013)

14


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 1, 2013)

264


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here we go again. 350


----------



## Tyrone (Jan 1, 2013)

Generous offer and great contest!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 1, 2013)

013


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 1, 2013)

775


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 1, 2013)

1000


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 1, 2013)

1000 everyone back off ..lol


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 2, 2013)

225


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 2, 2013)

122


----------



## incbb (Jan 2, 2013)

*Good luck to the participants!


incbb*


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 2, 2013)

340


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 2, 2013)

828


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 2, 2013)

360


----------



## Collinb (Jan 2, 2013)

21


----------



## odin (Jan 2, 2013)

325


----------



## Collinb (Jan 2, 2013)

30


----------



## chris698 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice.... another contest!  :sSig_cool2:

How about Lucky #1    :sSig_number1:


----------



## odin (Jan 2, 2013)

411


----------



## chris698 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats Victory on winning the December contest..... with the "traps" in your avatar, it doesn't look like you need anymore gear! 

#363


----------



## K1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another great contest...Thanks incbb and amg!!


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 2, 2013)

450


----------



## chris698 (Jan 2, 2013)

7


----------



## Collinb (Jan 2, 2013)

37


----------



## basskiller (Jan 2, 2013)

468


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 2, 2013)

521


----------



## basskiller (Jan 2, 2013)

689


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 2, 2013)

777


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 2, 2013)

27


----------



## Big-John (Jan 2, 2013)

840


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 2, 2013)

610


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 2, 2013)

72


----------



## Big-John (Jan 2, 2013)

433


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 2, 2013)

596


----------



## Big-John (Jan 2, 2013)

22


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 2, 2013)

10


----------



## Big-John (Jan 2, 2013)

19


----------



## vpiedu (Jan 2, 2013)

666


----------



## basskiller (Jan 2, 2013)

382


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 2, 2013)

111


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 2, 2013)

681


----------



## Collinb (Jan 2, 2013)

55


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 2, 2013)

333


----------



## Collinb (Jan 2, 2013)

57


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 2, 2013)

013


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 2, 2013)

455


----------



## Dano1054 (Jan 2, 2013)

541


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 2, 2013)

872


----------



## chris698 (Jan 2, 2013)

777


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 2, 2013)

As they would say around here. Fo Fo... 44.. T


----------



## chris698 (Jan 2, 2013)

973


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 2, 2013)

777


----------



## chris698 (Jan 2, 2013)

17


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 2, 2013)

219


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 2, 2013)

277


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 2, 2013)

950


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 2, 2013)

315


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 2, 2013)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 2, 2013)

Dano1054 said:


> 541



Read the rules brutha. 25 post needed..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol.. Dave Waller and Chris already double up 777 .. It's cool just funny..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

Guess I had 777 first .. You guys are Killen Me.. Lmao..


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 3, 2013)

633


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 3, 2013)

691


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 3, 2013)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 3, 2013)

63


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 3, 2013)

135


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 3, 2013)

99


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 3, 2013)

223


----------



## Collinb (Jan 3, 2013)

82


----------



## basskiller (Jan 3, 2013)

739


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 3, 2013)

732


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 3, 2013)

888


----------



## Collinb (Jan 3, 2013)

86


----------



## chris698 (Jan 3, 2013)

945


I noticed I doubled up soon after I posted that 777.  At least I am not alone... Iron, you doubled up with 013 post #18 and post #58. 

The good news is that I devised a "system" to prevent me from doubling up again! 



Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. Dave Waller and Chris already double up 777 .. It's cool just funny..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

chris698 said:


> 945
> 
> 
> I noticed I doubled up soon after I posted that 777.  At least I am not alone... Iron, you doubled up with 013 post #18 and post #58.
> ...



Lol.. Twice as lucky that way. What's your system? You got your kids jelly bean collection ? Tell omega he doubled up 1 with u. Lol . I love these contest ..


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 3, 2013)

320


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 3, 2013)

733


----------



## darksidefitness (Jan 3, 2013)

501...


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 3, 2013)

632


----------



## chris698 (Jan 3, 2013)

725

Man your good, how did you guess that was my system?   

I created an excel spreadsheet and write down the numbers as they are posted, so, for a small fee, I will let you guys know which numbers are still available! 

BTW ElectricKettle, 320 is a double and yes I noticed Omega doubled up with the 1 as well! 




Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. Twice as lucky that way. What's your system? You got your kids jelly bean collection ? Tell omega he doubled up 1 with u. Lol . I love these contest ..


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 3, 2013)

333


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 3, 2013)

155


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 3, 2013)

544


----------



## powders101 (Jan 3, 2013)

444


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 3, 2013)

301


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 3, 2013)

275


----------



## darksidefitness (Jan 3, 2013)

137


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 3, 2013)

342


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 3, 2013)

773


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 3, 2013)

927


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 3, 2013)

388


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 3, 2013)

315


----------



## basskiller (Jan 3, 2013)

534


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

Way to copy my 333 ironfist.. Lol


My number is 410


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 3, 2013)

257


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

269


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 3, 2013)

233


----------



## powders101 (Jan 3, 2013)

222


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

101


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 3, 2013)

9


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 3, 2013)

5


----------



## Flipper2012 (Jan 3, 2013)

638


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

Flipper2012 said:


> 638



Need 25 posts flipper to enter. Please read rules at start of contest..


----------



## Flipper2012 (Jan 3, 2013)

My apologies, just read


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 3, 2013)

641


----------



## striffe (Jan 3, 2013)

1st pick: 340


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 3, 2013)

399


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 3, 2013)

210


----------



## striffe (Jan 4, 2013)

2nd pick today: 540


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 4, 2013)

#2:  287


----------



## striffe (Jan 4, 2013)

3rd pick today: 790


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 4, 2013)

945


----------



## Brandon91 (Jan 4, 2013)

336


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 4, 2013)

#3.  740


----------



## Collinb (Jan 4, 2013)

128


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 4, 2013)

816


----------



## vpiedu (Jan 4, 2013)

412


----------



## Collinb (Jan 4, 2013)

131


----------



## SURGE (Jan 4, 2013)

544


----------



## Collinb (Jan 4, 2013)

133


----------



## chris698 (Jan 4, 2013)

First one for today #837


----------



## chris698 (Jan 4, 2013)

For the record, Iron... its 1 am Eastern Time so it is now Friday, its still Thursday in your neck of the woods! 



chris698 said:


> First one for today #837


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 4, 2013)

#1.  803


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 4, 2013)

643


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 4, 2013)

801


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 4, 2013)

729


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 4, 2013)

12


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

555


----------



## darksidefitness (Jan 4, 2013)

Last one---619 !!!!


----------



## Collinb (Jan 4, 2013)

143


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 4, 2013)

751


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 4, 2013)

613


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

454


----------



## striffe (Jan 4, 2013)

#1 today:  55


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

655

Hijacked 55 was already picked. Lol..rookie..


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 4, 2013)

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 4, 2013)

965


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 4, 2013)

145


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 4, 2013)

226


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 5, 2013)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 5, 2013)

515


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 5, 2013)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 5, 2013)

808


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 5, 2013)

72


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 5, 2013)

735


----------



## chris698 (Jan 5, 2013)

957  ..... 2nd post today


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 5, 2013)

346


----------



## chris698 (Jan 5, 2013)

150


----------



## basskiller (Jan 5, 2013)

768


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

357


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 5, 2013)

Gd Mrning!
754


----------



## striffe (Jan 5, 2013)

1st pick today: 34


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 5, 2013)

717


----------



## striffe (Jan 5, 2013)

2nd pick:  588


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 5, 2013)

126


----------



## striffe (Jan 5, 2013)

3rd pick: 808


----------



## chris698 (Jan 5, 2013)

My first # for today is....... 700


Not bad boys, only one number in the past eight posts was doubled up.... 

Remember, I have devised a system to keep track of all remaining numbers, SO, for a small fee, I can help you out! 

Okay, maybe just give me a "like" and I will let you know!


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi  back from trip ah let me start with saying 409.  T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 5, 2013)

519


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 5, 2013)

404


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 5, 2013)

174


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 5, 2013)

chris698 said:


> My first # for today is....... 700
> 
> 
> Not bad boys, only one number in the past eight posts was doubled up....
> ...




hahaha....

it's called.....Pen and Paper


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

004

Chris counts his arm hairs i think..lol


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 5, 2013)

121

haha...no shaving Chris698???


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 5, 2013)

222


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

426

Yeah Chris ate his kids limited edition Xmas jellybean collection till the numbers got past one fifty.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 5, 2013)

180


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 5, 2013)

199


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 5, 2013)

777


----------



## Collinb (Jan 5, 2013)

183


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 5, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Jan 5, 2013)

185


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 5, 2013)

243


----------



## Alpine (Jan 5, 2013)

687


----------



## basskiller (Jan 5, 2013)

187


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 6, 2013)

3


----------



## basskiller (Jan 6, 2013)

648


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 6, 2013)

222


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 6, 2013)

140


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 6, 2013)

440


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 6, 2013)

737


----------



## chris698 (Jan 6, 2013)

#746

In the past 23 posts there were 5 doubles.... let me give you a hint, stop using 777 and 222....


----------



## chris698 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt and Lukifer,

Very funny, but I have devised a very elaborate system with a lot of mathematical formulas, coefficients, pie charts and graphs, to keep track of the numbers.

It is some pretty advanced stuff.... In fact, I am thinking about putting a patent on it. :sCo_hmmthink::victory1:




“Not bad boys, only one number in the past eight posts was doubled up.... 

Remember, I have devised a system to keep track of all remaining numbers, SO, for a small fee, I can help you out!  

Okay, maybe just give me a "like" and I will let you know!”

“hahaha....

it's called.....Pen and Paper”

“Chris counts his arm hairs i think..lol”

“haha...no shaving Chris698???”

“Yeah Chris ate his kids limited edition Xmas jellybean collection till the numbers got past one fifty. “


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2013)

638

I borrowed my neighbor kids chalk and I write numbers on the sidewalk in front of my house


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris I suppose its hemp pie and you smoke and don't eat it as your price is right method?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 6, 2013)

Morning! 660


----------



## chris698 (Jan 6, 2013)

#580

Good Morning, Gents!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 6, 2013)

747


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 6, 2013)

12


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 6, 2013)

781  Good morning!  Hey how's my funny ass bud Magnus on this beautiful sunday morning. I'm going to get my 1 yr old granddaughter for some proper spoiling.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2013)

748


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 6, 2013)

205


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2013)

015


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 6, 2013)

424


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 6, 2013)

208


----------



## chris698 (Jan 6, 2013)

Luck #69 :sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 6, 2013)

911


----------



## striffe (Jan 6, 2013)

1st pick: 799


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 6, 2013)

240


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 6, 2013)

712


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 6, 2013)

1


----------



## basskiller (Jan 6, 2013)

842


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 6, 2013)

2


----------



## powders101 (Jan 6, 2013)

465


----------



## chris698 (Jan 6, 2013)

#897

Sorry Omega, but #1 and #2 have been used multiple times 




omegachewy said:


> 2


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 7, 2013)

276


----------



## chris698 (Jan 7, 2013)

260


----------



## striffe (Jan 7, 2013)

2nd pick:  932


----------



## Collinb (Jan 7, 2013)

222


----------



## striffe (Jan 7, 2013)

3rd pick: 326


----------



## Collinb (Jan 7, 2013)

224


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 7, 2013)

263


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 7, 2013)

521


----------



## Collinb (Jan 7, 2013)

227


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 7, 2013)

815 ... T


----------



## Collinb (Jan 7, 2013)

*****


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 7, 2013)

215


----------



## Collinb (Jan 7, 2013)

*******


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2013)

488


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 7, 2013)

413 to kick off monday... T


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 7, 2013)

871


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2013)

100


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 7, 2013)

Morning fellas!
117


----------



## striffe (Jan 7, 2013)

Morning Grim! 1st pick today: 932


----------



## chris698 (Jan 7, 2013)

#995   Good Morning Gents!


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 7, 2013)

412 then heading for the gym... T


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 7, 2013)

641


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Jan 7, 2013)

114


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 7, 2013)

626


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2013)

200


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 7, 2013)

259


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2013)

201


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 7, 2013)

259


----------



## powders101 (Jan 7, 2013)

989


----------



## basskiller (Jan 7, 2013)

634


----------



## striffe (Jan 7, 2013)

2nd pick: 390


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 7, 2013)

1


----------



## chris698 (Jan 7, 2013)

How about #937.....?


----------



## chris698 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmmm... which numbers are still left that have not been picked yet? :sCo_hmmthink:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 7, 2013)

177


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 8, 2013)

510


----------



## striffe (Jan 8, 2013)

3rd pick: 512


----------



## Collinb (Jan 8, 2013)

254


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 8, 2013)

266


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 8, 2013)

117


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 8, 2013)

321


----------



## Collinb (Jan 8, 2013)

258


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 8, 2013)

810. Funny how many of us count by 45's


----------



## Collinb (Jan 8, 2013)

260


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 8, 2013)

261


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 8, 2013)

19

I don't think that was picked yet...


----------



## basskiller (Jan 8, 2013)

222


----------



## chris698 (Jan 8, 2013)

#6


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 8, 2013)

898


----------



## odin (Jan 8, 2013)

38


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 8, 2013)

102:sFi_fencing:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2013)

300


----------



## striffe (Jan 8, 2013)

Good morning vietnam! I mean AnaSci
1st pick: 808


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 8, 2013)

338


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2013)

900


----------



## Collinb (Jan 8, 2013)

272


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2013)

901


----------



## Collinb (Jan 8, 2013)

274


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 8, 2013)

289

This one has got to be it!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 8, 2013)

109


----------



## chris698 (Jan 8, 2013)

#902 Morning! :action-smiley-060:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 8, 2013)

601


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 8, 2013)

841


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 8, 2013)

486


----------



## powders101 (Jan 8, 2013)

827


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 8, 2013)

282


----------



## odin (Jan 8, 2013)

641


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 8, 2013)

843  t


----------



## striffe (Jan 8, 2013)

2nd pick: 144


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 8, 2013)

113


----------



## striffe (Jan 8, 2013)

3rd pick: 588


----------



## basskiller (Jan 8, 2013)

830


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 8, 2013)

43


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 9, 2013)

143


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 9, 2013)

765


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 9, 2013)

882


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 9, 2013)

9


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 9, 2013)

35


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 9, 2013)

817


----------



## chris698 (Jan 9, 2013)

Good Old  #821!  :sport-smiley-005:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 9, 2013)

685


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 9, 2013)

391:action-smiley-060:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 9, 2013)

1. 129

Good Morning "A" Team!


----------



## striffe (Jan 9, 2013)

1st pick: 671


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 9, 2013)

127


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 9, 2013)

467


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 9, 2013)

623


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 9, 2013)

737.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2013)

600


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 9, 2013)

641


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2013)

401


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 9, 2013)

356


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 9, 2013)

730


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 9, 2013)

113


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 9, 2013)

729


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 9, 2013)

123


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 9, 2013)

82


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 9, 2013)

124


----------



## basskiller (Jan 9, 2013)

862


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2013)

800


----------



## odin (Jan 9, 2013)

874


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 9, 2013)

154


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 10, 2013)

361


----------



## striffe (Jan 10, 2013)

2nd pick:  225


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 10, 2013)

42


----------



## chris698 (Jan 10, 2013)

905


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 10, 2013)

519:action-smiley-033:


----------



## basskiller (Jan 10, 2013)

826


----------



## striffe (Jan 10, 2013)

1st pick: 733


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 10, 2013)

142


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 10, 2013)

476


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 10, 2013)

141


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2013)

400


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 10, 2013)

413


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2013)

701


----------



## chris698 (Jan 10, 2013)

#819

Hey Ironbuilt,

There are a lot of numbers that have been posted.... if your still using the neighbor kid's sidewalk chalk to keep track of the numbers, you better be careful..... I heard it was supposed to rain later today in Southern Cali!    :action-smiley-062:  :sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## chris698 (Jan 10, 2013)

Also, for all my USA Northern Friends, just wanted to let you know that it is going to be 84 degrees, sunny, with very low humidity today in South Florida!  Just in case you were wondering! :goodnews:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2013)

chris698 said:


> #819
> 
> Hey Ironbuilt,
> 
> There are a lot of numbers that have been posted.... if your still using the neighbor kid's sidewalk chalk to keep track of the numbers, you better be careful..... I heard it was supposed to rain later today in Southern Cali!    :action-smiley-062:  :sHa_lolbig2:




302.     Chris you are just trying to confuse me to double pick I'm now 4 streets down and decided to use neon spray paint .. :devil-smiley-010::devil-smiley-026::naughty1:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 10, 2013)

6


----------



## powders101 (Jan 10, 2013)

302


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 10, 2013)

40


----------



## Collinb (Jan 10, 2013)

340


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 10, 2013)

515


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 10, 2013)

14


----------



## Collinb (Jan 10, 2013)

343


----------



## striffe (Jan 10, 2013)

2nd pick:  609


----------



## Collinb (Jan 10, 2013)

345


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 10, 2013)

998


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 10, 2013)

chris698 said:


> Also, for all my USA Northern Friends, just wanted to let you know that it is going to be 84 degrees, sunny, with very low humidity today in South Florida!  Just in case you were wondering! :goodnews:



Hey Chris...suck a fat one lol. Respect man, I'm only kidding.

641


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 10, 2013)

Still in it to win it bitches! 
873


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2013)

powders101 said:


> 302



Lol.. Copycat post #336 .. Chris show powders your method.. Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 10, 2013)

2. 291


----------



## striffe (Jan 10, 2013)

3rd pick: 802


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 10, 2013)

298


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 11, 2013)

462


----------



## basskiller (Jan 11, 2013)

914


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2013)

834


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 11, 2013)

931


----------



## chris698 (Jan 11, 2013)

#805


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 11, 2013)

453


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 11, 2013)

654


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2013)

111.

   Chris I started a backup plan for counting using my new etch-a-sketch ..I got 5 on Xmas closeout ..


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 11, 2013)

chris698 said:


> Also, for all my USA Northern Friends, just wanted to let you know that it is going to be 84 degrees, sunny, with very low humidity today in South Florida!  Just in case you were wondering! :goodnews:



Chris698>:action-smiley-033::sniper:<me how's you're westher now?

Oh.....50


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 11, 2013)

387


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 11, 2013)

773


----------



## striffe (Jan 11, 2013)

1st pick: 409


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 11, 2013)

60


----------



## striffe (Jan 11, 2013)

2nd pick: 51


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 11, 2013)

chris698 said:


> Also, for all my USA Northern Friends, just wanted to let you know that it is going to be 84 degrees, sunny, with very low humidity today in South Florida!  Just in case you were wondering! :goodnews:



HEY HEY ! No call for throwing that damn salt in our midwest weather wounds!  Ha ha some funny shit anyway... I'll be down for bike week soon my south florida friend.   791   .   T


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 11, 2013)

70


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2013)

211


----------



## odin (Jan 11, 2013)

961


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2013)

080


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 11, 2013)

1.  868


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 11, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Jan 11, 2013)

374


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 12, 2013)

933


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 12, 2013)

549:action-smiley-045:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 12, 2013)

24


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 12, 2013)

714:action-smiley-070:


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 12, 2013)

848


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 12, 2013)

29


----------



## Collinb (Jan 12, 2013)

381


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 12, 2013)

611


----------



## Collinb (Jan 12, 2013)

383


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 12, 2013)

730


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 12, 2013)

294


----------



## chris698 (Jan 12, 2013)

#940

Iron, thats a great idea, but if you just send me some cash, I will be happy to forward my "patented" system, to easily keep track of this contest....

That way there will be no more crying kids :sSa_cry4:, from you taking their sidewalk and now appraently their etch-a-sketch pads... :sHa_yes2::sHa_lolbig2:sycho:





Ironbuilt said:


> 111.
> 
> Chris I started a backup plan for counting using my new etch-a-sketch ..I got 5 on Xmas closeout ..


----------



## chris698 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sidewalk "Chalk"


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 12, 2013)

405


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 12, 2013)

389


----------



## chris698 (Jan 12, 2013)

#395

No need to hate on the guy who lives in the warm weather..... :naughty1: :headbang::sHa_thumb2:




dudcki27 said:


> Chris698>:action-smiley-033::sniper:<me how's you're westher now?
> 
> Oh.....50


----------



## basskiller (Jan 12, 2013)

402


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 12, 2013)

681


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2013)

511



Chris donate your bingo card counter to omega.. He's said #1 like 3-4 times.. Lol


----------



## Collinb (Jan 12, 2013)

394


----------



## striffe (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning and happy saturday.
1st pick: 561


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 12, 2013)

397


----------



## striffe (Jan 12, 2013)

2nd pick: 846


----------



## chris698 (Jan 12, 2013)

#447

Funny, I noticed that as well.

Omega.... just so you know, you picking #1 over and over again is not going to increase your chances of winning this contest!  :sHa_lolbig2:




Ironbuilt said:


> 511
> 
> 
> 
> Chris donate your bingo card counter to omega.. He's said #1 like 3-4 times.. Lol


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 12, 2013)

25


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 12, 2013)

299


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 12, 2013)

301


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 12, 2013)

439

Went to Fogo De Chao last night for a party.  Talk about a bodybuilder's food paradise!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 12, 2013)

76


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2013)

550


Atom what the heck is a  forgo the chow event? Sounds like you starve? Lol


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 12, 2013)

Ah atom you come into chi ever I got ya. Fogo or brazazz. Either one is a carnivores wet dream.. I lie both but lean towards Fogo..   T
Edit.. Damn i forgot about a number thinking about that food.. Lets say 303.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2013)

575


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 12, 2013)

776


----------



## Collinb (Jan 12, 2013)

408


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2013)

975

Chris I got my camo snuggie on as I paint this number in blood red 6 blocks down..Heck with pill mill Florida .. Lol..


----------



## Collinb (Jan 12, 2013)

410


----------



## striffe (Jan 12, 2013)

3rd pick: 677


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 13, 2013)

631


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 13, 2013)

312


----------



## chris698 (Jan 13, 2013)

#90

Well, Iron, thank goodness you were not wearing just your camo "banana hammock" snuggie.  Then you really would have scared those poor kids!!! :sHa_lolbig2:



Ironbuilt said:


> 975
> 
> Chris I got my camo snuggie on as I paint this number in blood red 6 blocks down..Heck with pill mill Florida .. Lol..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 13, 2013)

844


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 13, 2013)

chris698 said:


> Sidewalk "Chalk"



i think u should email me a list of thee avaliable #' s.

pa pa pweeeeease


----------



## chris698 (Jan 13, 2013)

#95

Well boys.... with this post, there have been 322 numbers picked.. that means there are still 678 numbers available to pick........

Lukifer, I just sent you an email!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 13, 2013)

167

Not sure if it has been picked...


----------



## Collinb (Jan 13, 2013)

419


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> 167
> 
> Not sure if it has been picked...



You're gtg atom.. Don't get involved with Chris and Lukifers bromance number swapping..u don't need charity. Lol..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2013)

525 

Got this number off the bus that went by. Chris were you on it going to your email play date with Lukifer in your pink onesy?


----------



## vpiedu (Jan 13, 2013)

557


----------



## Collinb (Jan 13, 2013)

423


----------



## striffe (Jan 13, 2013)

Good morning
1st pick: 761


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 13, 2013)

833


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 13, 2013)

1.) 421


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 13, 2013)

Good morning Early rising Mfers!  IB you don't count as i'm sure good and damn well you was up getting your dilly on still at 207am ! LOL...  IB's saturday nite party time post time is my pick 207.
T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 13, 2013)

865


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2013)

599

Lol , T that's trensomnia westcoast time 1207 so go ahead and edit your number to that.. It's lucky I feel..


----------



## Collinb (Jan 13, 2013)

430


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2013)

151


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> You're gtg atom.. Don't get involved with Chris and Lukifers bromance number swapping..u don't need charity. Lol..



haha. no swapping here. 

i have 3-4 mail envelopes and little pieces of paper covered with numbers. lol aaaand theyre not even in numerical order....just the order they were picked. lol . its confusing. i just pick a number then go thru and see if it was picked yet. takes some time but works.
thats why i dnt always pick 3 a day....not enuff time to write all of em dwn....go thru em all and post....
its usually 8-9 pm befre i sit dwn....then gota wait for others to post.


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 13, 2013)

211


----------



## basskiller (Jan 13, 2013)

864


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 13, 2013)

985


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 13, 2013)

1.) 974


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 13, 2013)

101:drunks:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 13, 2013)

2.) 26


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 13, 2013)

852:shithitthefan:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 13, 2013)

3.) 151


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 13, 2013)

507


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 14, 2013)

739:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 14, 2013)

421


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 14, 2013)

296


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 14, 2013)

541


----------



## chris698 (Jan 14, 2013)

#980

Man, I take a few hours off from checking the board and come back to a barrage of accusations..... :action-smiley-060:

And for the record, IB, that was me on the bus, but I was the one wearing the magenta onesy!  :headbang: :sHa_lolbig2:




Ironbuilt said:


> 525
> 
> Got this number off the bus that went by. Chris were you on it going to your email play date with Lukifer in your pink onesy?


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 14, 2013)

466


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 14, 2013)

chris698 said:


> #980
> 
> Man, I take a few hours off from checking the board and come back to a barrage of accusations..... :action-smiley-060:
> 
> And for the record, IB, that was me on the bus, but I was the one wearing the magenta onesy!  :headbang: :sHa_lolbig2:



Lol.. Oh so Lukifer was in elf suit next to your writing down contest numbers you wrote on your arms like a cheat sheet.Did Lukifer pay you with a bucket of fried chicken dipped in pink cotton candy?


----------



## basskiller (Jan 14, 2013)

814


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 14, 2013)

535


Who needs Chris..?? Hes sellin out info for chicken gizzards guys..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 14, 2013)

560


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 14, 2013)

438


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 14, 2013)

90


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 14, 2013)

1.) 176


----------



## Collinb (Jan 14, 2013)

455


----------



## chris698 (Jan 14, 2013)

#214   :sFun_zipit:


----------



## Collinb (Jan 14, 2013)

457


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 14, 2013)

570


----------



## Collinb (Jan 14, 2013)

459


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 14, 2013)

642


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 14, 2013)

593


----------



## striffe (Jan 14, 2013)

1st pick: 608


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 14, 2013)

381


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 14, 2013)

231


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 14, 2013)

95


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 14, 2013)

336


----------



## striffe (Jan 14, 2013)

2nd pick: 32


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

580


Bad choice atom .lol.. Turn on your elf ears to high and I'll send you morrisn code by thumping on a tree of numbers picked brutha.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 15, 2013)

761


----------



## chris698 (Jan 15, 2013)

#754

For those of you not paying attention here are all the numbers that have been picked so far, through post #470.... now please stop picking the same numbers over and over..... :sCo_hmmthink:


1
2
3
4
5
6
7
9
10
12
13
14
15
17
19
21
22
24
25
26
27
29
30
32
34
35
37
38
40
42
43
44
50
51
55
57
58
60
63
70
72
76
80
82
86
90
95
99
100
101
102
109
111
113
114
117
121
122
123
124
126
127
128
129
131
133
135
137
140
141
142
143
144
145
150
151
154
155
167
174
176
177
180
183
185
187
199
200
201
205
207
208
210
211
214
215
219
222
223
224
225
226
227
231
233
240
243
254
257
258
259
260
261
263
264
266
269
272
274
275
276
277
282
287
289
291
294
296
298
299
300
301
302
303
312
315
320
321
325
326
333
336
338
340
342
343
345
346
350
352
356
360
361
363
374
380
381
382
383
387
388
389
390
391
394
395
397
399
400
401
402
404
405
408
409
410
411
412
413
419
421
422
423
424
426
430
433
438
439
440
444
447
450
453
454
455
457
459
462
465
466
467
468
476
486
488
500
501
507
510
512
515
519
521
525
534
535
540
541
544
549
550
555
557
560
561
570
575
580
588
593
596
599
600
601
608
609
610
611
613
619
623
626
631
632
633
634
638
641
642
643
648
654
655
660
666
671
677
681
685
687
689
691
700
712
714
717
725
729
730
732
733
735
737
739
740
742
746
747
748
751
754
761
765
768
773
775
776
777
781
790
791
799
800
801
802
803
805
808
810
814
815
816
817
819
821
826
827
828
830
833
834
837
840
841
842
843
844
846
848
852
862
864
865
868
871
872
873
874
882
888
897
898
900
901
902
905
911
914
927
931
932
933
937
940
945
950
957
961
965
973
974
975
980
985
989
995
998
999
1000


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2013)

543 . That's a lot of posts. Thanks, Chris.. T


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 15, 2013)

251


----------



## chris698 (Jan 15, 2013)

#250

Right on! :headbang:



turbobusa said:


> 543 . That's a lot of posts. Thanks, Chris.. T


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 15, 2013)

951


----------



## chris698 (Jan 15, 2013)

#473

I have been on Tren Insomnia for almost six weeks... I think I am finally ready to go to sleep somewhat early.  Well, I will sleep until I wake up soaked in my own sweat...... I love Tren!!!!!! :sFun_hypnotize:

Good Night!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 15, 2013)

16

Elf ears powered up!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 15, 2013)

271


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2013)

997


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 15, 2013)

357


----------



## basskiller (Jan 15, 2013)

962


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 15, 2013)

165


----------



## striffe (Jan 15, 2013)

1st pick: 772


----------



## Collinb (Jan 15, 2013)

483


----------



## striffe (Jan 15, 2013)

2nd pick: 548


----------



## Collinb (Jan 15, 2013)

485


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 15, 2013)

167


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

602

Hey Chris has one been picked? I see the letter l was..


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2013)

614. Ironbuilt do you ever sleep? noticed a post at like 1:40 am . Like the ever ready bunny you are. You been dipping into my aad meds?  High energy
gotta love it!


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 15, 2013)

153


----------



## striffe (Jan 15, 2013)

3rd pick: 923


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 15, 2013)

96


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> 96


. = double played!!

LmfAo!!! Atom do you need glasses ? They make small ones.. 

010


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

Turbo don't you know the early bird dips his worm at that hour as the girl gets off work so I hunt first.. Then I pick a number .. Lol. 

Chris Ure off on your list FYI . No number 10 was picked and 701 was .. Guys it looks like a set up for failure.. Follow your heart

Cheep Cheep chirp goes the woodpecker..


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2013)

funny .. Gimme 748  .. T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 15, 2013)

963


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2013)

710

Lukifer how does it feel when Chris backed outa his pinky swear to you for not handing out number  list to the world wide web? Like a hot poke to the ribs huh brutha?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> 710
> 
> Lukifer how does it feel when Chris backed outa his pinky swear to you for not handing out number  list to the world wide web? Like a hot poke to the ribs huh brutha?





lol .  i am sad. i feel betrayed.  haha


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 15, 2013)

41


----------



## basskiller (Jan 15, 2013)

711


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 15, 2013)

210


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 15, 2013)

cancel out post#500.....dble pick.


my number is 204


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 15, 2013)

713


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> . = double played!!
> 
> LmfAo!!! Atom do you need glasses ? They make small ones..
> 
> 010



You saying 96 was picked? It wasn't on the big list posted up by Chris. 

Anyway, my pick is 103


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 16, 2013)

650


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 16, 2013)

715


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 16, 2013)

1.) 8


----------



## basskiller (Jan 16, 2013)

719


----------



## Collinb (Jan 16, 2013)

508


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> cancel out post#500.....dble pik
> 
> my number is 204



Now we cheat too? Suppose Chris wrote that's ok in the email too.  Lol. I need a judges ruling cause this will start everyone doing this.. 

Atom ,, Chris screwed ya on 96.. It was called and he didn't write it down . He's up to setting up failure.. Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2013)

952


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2013)

952

Chirp chirp


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 16, 2013)

Good morning lovebirds. 
942


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 16, 2013)

519:action-smiley-033:


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 16, 2013)

871


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 16, 2013)

452


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 16, 2013)

946


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Now we cheat too? Suppose Chris wrote that's ok in the email too.  Lol. I need a judges ruling cause this will start everyone doing this..
> 
> Atom ,, Chris screwed ya on 96.. It was called and he didn't write it down . He's up to setting up failure.. Lol



on the first contest i think....i posted a pickd # and mentiond it to admin and was told to edit.
i guess as long as u get it right after or same day.

sry guys


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 16, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Good morning lovebirds.
> 942



good morning fellas


----------



## powders101 (Jan 16, 2013)

323


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 16, 2013)

520


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 16, 2013)

468


----------



## Collinb (Jan 16, 2013)

523


----------



## striffe (Jan 16, 2013)

1st pick: 42


----------



## Collinb (Jan 16, 2013)

524


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 16, 2013)

349.. T


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Now we cheat too? Suppose Chris wrote that's ok in the email too.  Lol. I need a judges ruling cause this will start everyone doing this..
> 
> Atom ,, Chris screwed ya on 96.. It was called and he didn't write it down . He's up to setting up failure.. Lol



That is devious!  He never experience the wrath of the resident lawn gnome...he will learn.

My pick: 313


----------



## odin (Jan 16, 2013)

497


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 17, 2013)

317


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2013)

130

It's ok Lukifer we don't mind lol.. 
Good pick gnomey.. Chris must be nodded off finally on trencicle pops..


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 17, 2013)

565


----------



## basskiller (Jan 17, 2013)

573


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 17, 2013)

1.) 49


----------



## chris698 (Jan 17, 2013)

First of all I stand by my list.... my system is made up of sophisticated formulas, graphs and charts.....  

Iron is trying to throw me under the bus for trying to show some love.... there is always one angry apple in the bunch, no matter what you try to do!!!! :sSig_hater::

Iron, #10 was picked by Dudcki, Post #49 and then doubled up by you post #492.


Atom Ant.... #96 was NOT picked until you picked it, so you are good bro.

As for Iron systems... unfortunately every time it rains... he loses track of numbers and I think that is making him grumpy.....:sAng_badmood:

Iron.... I think all you need is some love :sLo_BigBearHug:



Ironbuilt said:


> Chris Ure off on your list FYI . No number 10 was picked and 701 was .. Guys it looks like a set up for failure.. Follow your heart
> 
> Cheep Cheep chirp goes the woodpecker..


----------



## chris698 (Jan 17, 2013)

#969

On a positive note, I only had to change my clothes 3 times last night (from soaking through them with Tren night sweats)  and I only went through six towels.......... 





chris698 said:


> #473
> 
> I have been on Tren Insomnia for almost six weeks... I think I am finally ready to go to sleep somewhat early.  Well, I will sleep until I wake up soaked in my own sweat...... I love Tren!!!!!! :sFun_hypnotize:
> 
> Good Night!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 17, 2013)

2.) 77


----------



## chris698 (Jan 17, 2013)

#407

Not true Atom.... #96 was NOT picked until you picked it, (post #491) 

I am not trying to set anyone up for failure... I just got sick of seeing the same numbers being posted over and over and over so I posted the list of numbers that were already picked....

My system and list are legit!!! :headbang:



Ironbuilt said:


> Atom ,, Chris screwed ya on 96.. It was called and he didn't write it down . He's up to setting up failure.. Lol





AtomAnt said:


> That is devious!  He never experience the wrath of the resident lawn gnome...he will learn.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 17, 2013)

chris698 said:


> #407
> 
> Not true Atom.... #96 was NOT picked until you picked it, (post #491)
> 
> ...


----------



## Collinb (Jan 17, 2013)

538


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 17, 2013)

737


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2013)

666

Couldnt read my paint on the sidewalk after my 2am arrival home so I posted double Chris to give people a chance.. Lol
..   :devil-smiley-031::devil-smiley-005:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 17, 2013)

Morning folks! 
922


----------



## Collinb (Jan 17, 2013)

542


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 17, 2013)

545


----------



## striffe (Jan 17, 2013)

1st pick: 349


----------



## chris698 (Jan 18, 2013)

#959


----------



## striffe (Jan 18, 2013)

2nd pick: 158


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2013)

888


----------



## striffe (Jan 18, 2013)

3rd pick: 288


----------



## chris698 (Jan 18, 2013)

#256


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 18, 2013)

1.) 104


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 18, 2013)

229


----------



## powders101 (Jan 18, 2013)

794


----------



## odin (Jan 18, 2013)

255


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2013)

083


----------



## odin (Jan 18, 2013)

369


----------



## striffe (Jan 18, 2013)

Good morning: 603


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 18, 2013)

Morning folks!
558


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 18, 2013)

106


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 18, 2013)

431


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 18, 2013)

171


----------



## basskiller (Jan 18, 2013)

573


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 18, 2013)

404:action-smiley-045:


----------



## striffe (Jan 18, 2013)

Pick #2: 502


----------



## Collinb (Jan 18, 2013)

564


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 18, 2013)

567


----------



## basskiller (Jan 18, 2013)

574


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 18, 2013)

313


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 19, 2013)

qwerty


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 19, 2013)

569


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 19, 2013)

088

Qwerty omega?  Lol.. U sure?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 19, 2013)

166


----------



## basskiller (Jan 19, 2013)

444


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 19, 2013)

23


----------



## Collinb (Jan 19, 2013)

574


----------



## chris698 (Jan 19, 2013)

#788

Omega, although my system is very sophisticated, it does not read "Qwerty".

Were you referring to 104, 105 or 86?  :sCo_hmmthink:




omegachewy said:


> qwerty


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 19, 2013)

688

Omega meant querty six


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 19, 2013)

Mornin' peeps!  707


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 19, 2013)

1.) 976


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 19, 2013)

807


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 19, 2013)

2.) 18


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 19, 2013)

059


----------



## striffe (Jan 19, 2013)

1st pick: 719


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 19, 2013)

3.) 435


----------



## powders101 (Jan 19, 2013)

54


----------



## Collinb (Jan 19, 2013)

585


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 19, 2013)

582


----------



## Collinb (Jan 19, 2013)

587


----------



## striffe (Jan 19, 2013)

2nd pick: 846


----------



## basskiller (Jan 19, 2013)

658


----------



## striffe (Jan 19, 2013)

3rd pick: 388


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 19, 2013)

589


----------



## odin (Jan 20, 2013)

715


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

889

A short dog can do no good.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 20, 2013)

494


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

115

Big dogs got more bite if they leave the porch.


----------



## chris698 (Jan 20, 2013)

#56


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 20, 2013)

...still banned Damn;(


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 20, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> ...still banned Damn;(



Naw brother you are good to go


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 20, 2013)

104


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

474

Atom not again.. Lol

Do dogs shed tears?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

474

Atom not again.. Lol

Do gnomes  shed tears?


----------



## striffe (Jan 20, 2013)

1st pick: 661


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 20, 2013)

#1. 571


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 20, 2013)

555


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> 474
> 
> Atom not again.. Lol
> 
> Do gnomes  shed tears?



Shit, yeah... 

Yes, gnomes do shed tears. But because i an so badass, i have special tears made from molten steel and testosterone! 

My pick 103: I didn't see this yet...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 20, 2013)

#2. 195


----------



## chris698 (Jan 20, 2013)

#107 for me


Sorry bro, 103 was already picked...... 

I am going to have to dial you in directly to my patented tracking system...... 




AtomAnt said:


> Shit, yeah...
> 
> Yes, gnomes do shed tears. But because i an so badass, i have special tears made from molten steel and testosterone!
> 
> My pick 103: I didn't see this yet...


----------



## Collinb (Jan 20, 2013)

608


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

756

Maybe gnomes shed wood chips or clay chunks from rapping their head on the weight bar creating confusion ?


----------



## Collinb (Jan 20, 2013)

610


----------



## powders101 (Jan 20, 2013)

983


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 20, 2013)

499


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

611


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

Edit
,,not.611 .. mean 612

Sorry big.thumbs small keyboard,


----------



## striffe (Jan 20, 2013)

2nd pick: 931


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 20, 2013)

1.) 11


----------



## striffe (Jan 20, 2013)

3rd pick: 993


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 20, 2013)

2.) 73


----------



## chris698 (Jan 20, 2013)

#20

Okay, now numbers 1-27 are taken.... so Omega... you can't pick #1 again!  

I am also seeing a lot of numbers being doubled up again?????  :action-smiley-060:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 21, 2013)

3.) 33


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 21, 2013)

31


----------



## chris698 (Jan 21, 2013)

#28

Now numbers 1-30 are taken......


----------



## chris698 (Jan 21, 2013)

After The "Grims" post 1-35 are now taken....


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 21, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Naw brother you are good to go



Thanks...441


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 21, 2013)

761


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2013)

957 

Time to party..lol.. Got my one dark guiness ready to clean the liva.

Chris ure like Howard Cosell.. When u play basketball and opponents ball hits the rim do you say close enuf 2 points? Lol..


----------



## striffe (Jan 21, 2013)

Good Morning yall
1st pick: 332


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 21, 2013)

Morning chaps! (You wear those, don't you...admit it!)
#1. 146


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 21, 2013)

42:action-smiley-041:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 21, 2013)

#2. 92


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2013)

:sHa_lolbig2:   :sHa_grouphug3:  :sHa_grouphug3

264

Chris whata your phone number so we can call to check our number
Lol.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 21, 2013)

786


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 21, 2013)

918


----------



## odin (Jan 21, 2013)

589


----------



## Collinb (Jan 21, 2013)

635


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 21, 2013)

#3. 562


----------



## Collinb (Jan 21, 2013)

637


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 21, 2013)

1.) 977


----------



## Collinb (Jan 21, 2013)

639


----------



## Victory (Jan 21, 2013)

Love these contests!! The prize packages for the last contest are terrific!! Everything came in super fast :sSig_mail: and even had some extras thrown in there:sSig_woohoo2:

Good luck guys!! No other place offers such great contests:action-smiley-033:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 21, 2013)

2.) 62


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2013)

779


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 22, 2013)

2)829


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 22, 2013)

3.) 621


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 22, 2013)

372


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 22, 2013)

3)908


----------



## chris698 (Jan 22, 2013)

#78

Iron, call me anytime you want and I will let you know that both 957 and 264 have already been picked!  




Ironbuilt said:


> :sHa_lolbig2:   :sHa_grouphug3:  :sHa_grouphug3
> 
> 264
> 
> ...


----------



## chris698 (Jan 22, 2013)

Come on AtomAnt.... don't give up... there are still 509 numbers that have not been picked yet....... :sCo_hmmthink:  :sFun_duh2:  :sHa_yes2:




chris698 said:


> Sorry AtomAnt, 103 was already picked......
> 
> I am going to have to dial you in directly to my patented tracking system......


----------



## basskiller (Jan 22, 2013)

682


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 22, 2013)

774


----------



## Collinb (Jan 22, 2013)

651


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 22, 2013)

61


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 22, 2013)

1.) 771


----------



## Collinb (Jan 22, 2013)

654


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 22, 2013)

82


----------



## Collinb (Jan 22, 2013)

656


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 22, 2013)

732


----------



## powders101 (Jan 22, 2013)

818


----------



## striffe (Jan 22, 2013)

1st pick: 609


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 23, 2013)

492


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 23, 2013)

779


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 23, 2013)

986


----------



## chris698 (Jan 23, 2013)

#967


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 23, 2013)

2)718


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 23, 2013)

461


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 23, 2013)

806:action-smiley-030:


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 23, 2013)

178


----------



## Collinb (Jan 23, 2013)

668


----------



## striffe (Jan 23, 2013)

1st pick: 738


----------



## Collinb (Jan 23, 2013)

670


----------



## striffe (Jan 23, 2013)

162


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 23, 2013)

2)754


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 23, 2013)

1) 652


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 24, 2013)

743


----------



## striffe (Jan 24, 2013)

3rd pick: 983


----------



## Collinb (Jan 24, 2013)

676


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 24, 2013)

472.....please be a good number


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 24, 2013)

473.  Please also. Lol


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 24, 2013)

3)213


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 24, 2013)

888


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 24, 2013)

Rollin' the dice - 471



Ironbuilt said:


> 473.  Please also. Lol



Sir, this has been played :sniper:


----------



## odin (Jan 24, 2013)

194


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 24, 2013)

1.) 238


----------



## odin (Jan 24, 2013)

684 the post count.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 24, 2013)

812


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 24, 2013)

2.) 674


----------



## Collinb (Jan 24, 2013)

681


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 24, 2013)

186

Lol no atom . It's gtg


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 24, 2013)

1.) 851


----------



## Collinb (Jan 24, 2013)

690


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 24, 2013)

My pick: 470


Iron, check it out.... 




chris698 said:


> #473
> 
> I have been on Tren Insomnia for almost six weeks... I think I am finally ready to go to sleep somewhat early.  Well, I will sleep until I wake up soaked in my own sweat...... I love Tren!!!!!! :sFun_hypnotize:
> 
> Good Night!


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 24, 2013)

129


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 24, 2013)

131

Well I'll be darn atom. Coulda shoulda never ..


----------



## Collinb (Jan 24, 2013)

694


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys, afternoon.
763


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 24, 2013)

2.) 991


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 24, 2013)

559


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 24, 2013)

753


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 24, 2013)

637


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 25, 2013)

2)516


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 25, 2013)

373 

Shootin from the hip.. City powerwashed the numbers off the sidewalk .


----------



## striffe (Jan 25, 2013)

1st pick: 361


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 25, 2013)

391


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 25, 2013)

3)615


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 25, 2013)

3.) 442


----------



## basskiller (Jan 25, 2013)

808


----------



## chris698 (Jan 25, 2013)

758


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 25, 2013)

375

And thats no jive atom


----------



## Collinb (Jan 25, 2013)

709


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 25, 2013)

190


----------



## striffe (Jan 25, 2013)

1st pick: 529


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 25, 2013)

193


----------



## striffe (Jan 25, 2013)

2nd pick: 223


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 25, 2013)

191


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 25, 2013)

1.) 33


----------



## striffe (Jan 25, 2013)

3rd pick: 483


----------



## Collinb (Jan 25, 2013)

717


----------



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2013)

902


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 25, 2013)

Lunch - Done!
417


----------



## Collinb (Jan 25, 2013)

720!


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 25, 2013)

722  .


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 26, 2013)

726


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 26, 2013)

2.) 860


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 26, 2013)

931


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 26, 2013)

3.) 110


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 26, 2013)

439


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 26, 2013)

955


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 26, 2013)

851


----------



## frizzlefry (Jan 26, 2013)

594


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 26, 2013)

751

Killed the auce lasagna at the senior center guys.. Made the blue hairs proud..


----------



## striffe (Jan 26, 2013)

1st pick: 784


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey peeps!
704


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 26, 2013)

237


----------



## striffe (Jan 26, 2013)

Good morning. 2nd pick: 541


----------



## basskiller (Jan 26, 2013)

726


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 26, 2013)

135


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 26, 2013)

744


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 26, 2013)

1.) 994


----------



## Collinb (Jan 26, 2013)

739


----------



## powders101 (Jan 26, 2013)

119


----------



## Collinb (Jan 26, 2013)

741


----------



## powders101 (Jan 26, 2013)

418


----------



## Collinb (Jan 26, 2013)

743


----------



## frizzlefry (Jan 26, 2013)

97


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 26, 2013)

2.) 46


----------



## odin (Jan 26, 2013)

987


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 26, 2013)

181


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 26, 2013)

3.) 202


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 27, 2013)

373


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 27, 2013)

136


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 27, 2013)

852:banghead:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 27, 2013)

449


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 27, 2013)

494


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 27, 2013)

139


----------



## Collinb (Jan 27, 2013)

754


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 27, 2013)

633


----------



## powders101 (Jan 27, 2013)

733


----------



## Collinb (Jan 27, 2013)

758


----------



## powders101 (Jan 27, 2013)

999


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2013)

318


----------



## Collinb (Jan 27, 2013)

761


----------



## striffe (Jan 27, 2013)

1st pick: 364


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 27, 2013)

572


----------



## striffe (Jan 27, 2013)

2nd pick: 604


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2013)

306


----------



## electrickettle6 (Jan 27, 2013)

436


----------



## striffe (Jan 27, 2013)

3rd pick: 739


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2013)

566


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 28, 2013)

1.) 66


----------



## powders101 (Jan 28, 2013)

349


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 28, 2013)

443


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 28, 2013)

721


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2013)

442


----------



## basskiller (Jan 28, 2013)

467


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 28, 2013)

1.) 811


----------



## striffe (Jan 28, 2013)

1st pick: 832


----------



## odin (Jan 28, 2013)

579


----------



## powders101 (Jan 28, 2013)

777


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2013)

283


----------



## Collinb (Jan 28, 2013)

780


----------



## striffe (Jan 29, 2013)

2nd pick: 358


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2013)

447


----------



## Collinb (Jan 29, 2013)

783


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 29, 2013)

822


----------



## Collinb (Jan 29, 2013)

785


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2013)

723


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 29, 2013)

433


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 29, 2013)

2.) 876


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2013)

463


----------



## striffe (Jan 29, 2013)

1st pick: 206


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 29, 2013)

209


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2013)

827


----------



## striffe (Jan 29, 2013)

2nd pick:  308


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2013)

430


----------



## Collinb (Jan 29, 2013)

795


----------



## striffe (Jan 29, 2013)

3rd pick: 681


----------



## Collinb (Jan 29, 2013)

797


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 29, 2013)

918


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 29, 2013)

1.) 941


----------



## Collinb (Jan 29, 2013)

800


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 29, 2013)

*January Contest - SELIOS / AMG*

Wow, I've been gone for a while. Work has me going crazy...

Shot in the dark: 629


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome back Atom

Almost over guys .Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

486

Yabba  Dabba Doo


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 30, 2013)

309
:d


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 30, 2013)

503


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 30, 2013)

463


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 30, 2013)

812
Bazinga!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 30, 2013)

572


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 30, 2013)

2)419


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jan 30, 2013)

2.) 551


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 30, 2013)

423


----------



## Collinb (Jan 30, 2013)

812


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 30, 2013)

986:spam:


----------



## chris698 (Jan 30, 2013)

#192

I hear you Bro.... same with me.... Work... Work... Work!!!!




AtomAnt said:


> Wow, I've been gone for a while. Work has me going crazy...
> 
> Shot in the dark: 629


----------



## chris698 (Jan 30, 2013)

Contest is almost over.... here are the numbers that were already picked!  Good Luck!    :action-smiley-033:

There are 403 numbers that still have not been picked!!!



1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
37
38
40
41
42
43
44
46
49
50
51
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
66
70
72
73
76
77
78
80
82
83
86
88
90
92
95
96
97
99
100
101
102
103
104
106
107
109
110
111
113
114
115
117
119
121
122
123
124
126
127
128
129
130
131
133
135
136
137
139
140
141
142
143
144
145
146
150
151
153
154
155
158
162
165
166
167
171
174
176
177
178
180
181
183
185
186
187
190
191
192
193
194
199
200
201
202
204
205
206
207
208
209
210
211
213
214
215
219
222
223
224
225
226
227
229
231
233
237
238
240
243
250
251
254
255
256
257
258
259
260
261
263
264
266
269
271
272
274
275
276
277
282
283
287
288
289
291
294
296
298
299
300
301
302
303
306
308
309
312
313
315
317
318
320
321
323
325
326
332
333
336
338
340
342
343
345
346
349
350
352
356
357
358
360
361
363
364
369
372
373
374
375
380
381
382
383
387
388
389
390
391
394
395
397
399
400
401
402
404
405
407
408
409
410
411
412
413
417
418
419
421
422
423
424
426
430
431
433
435
436
438
439
440
441
442
443
444
447
449
450
452
453
454
455
457
459
461
462
463
465
466
467
468
470
471
472
473
474
476
483
485
486
488
492
494
497
499
500
501
502
503
507
508
510
512
515
516
519
520
521
523
524
525
529
534
535
538
540
541
542
543
544
545
548
549
550
551
555
557
558
559
560
561
562
564
565
566
567
569
570
571
572
573
574
575
579
580
582
585
587
588
589
593
594
596
599
600
601
602
603
604
608
609
610
611
612
613
614
615
619
621
623
626
629
631
632
633
634
635
637
638
639
641
642
643
648
650
651
652
654
655
656
658
660
661
666
668
670
671
674
676
677
681
682
684
685
687
688
689
690
691
694
700
701
704
707
709
710
711
712
713
714
715
717
718
719
720
721
722
723
725
726
729
730
732
733
735
737
738
739
740
741
742
743
744
746
747
748
751
753
754
756
758
761
763
765
768
771
772
773
774
775
776
777
779
780
781
783
784
785
786
788
790
791
794
795
797
799
800
801
802
803
805
806
807
808
810
811
812
814
815
816
817
818
819
821
822
826
827
828
829
830
832
833
834
837
840
841
842
843
844
846
848
851
852
860
862
864
865
868
871
872
873
874
876
882
888
889
897
898
900
901
902
905
908
911
914
918
922
923
927
931
932
933
937
940
941
942
945
946
950
951
952
955
957
959
961
962
963
965
967
968
969
973
974
975
976
977
980
983
985
986
987
989
991
993
994
995
997
998
999
1000


----------



## odin (Jan 30, 2013)

616


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol. Thanks chris..


----------



## odin (Jan 30, 2013)

996


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 30, 2013)

*January Contest - SELIOS / AMG*

Wow! 

39


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: January Contest - SELIOS / AMG*

991


----------



## Collinb (Jan 30, 2013)

188


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 30, 2013)

252


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

875


----------



## striffe (Jan 30, 2013)

1st pick: 692


----------



## striffe (Jan 30, 2013)

Is anybody still keeping track? Im just shootin from the hip. Im sure ive picked numbers that were already picked.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

675

Page 82 hijacked..


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 30, 2013)

36


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

988

Good pick dudcki.. I missed that one.. Dang


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

My horse is really ready when i win this. He will share too..


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 30, 2013)

197


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 30, 2013)

229 . Is it me or has january seemed to last for months rather than a month?
Well it's coming up quick now so better throw down those numbers guys.. T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 30, 2013)

246


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 30, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> 229 . Is it me or has january seemed to last for months rather than a month?
> Well it's coming up quick now so better throw down those numbers guys.. T



212

I didn't know that mods were eligible for contests on this board. Usually they're not.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 30, 2013)

427


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 30, 2013)

2 days remaining!! I will be announcing a winner late tomorrow night!! Good luck everyone


----------



## Collinb (Jan 30, 2013)

836


----------



## basskiller (Jan 30, 2013)

272


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 30, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> 212
> 
> I didn't know that mods were eligible for contests on this board. Usually they're not.



Well I went back to check start of thread and nope no mention.
I did note that mods posts did not have picks just comments 
cept maybe Brick the other mod that came on during jan with me. 
That being said If I had a number come up to win(unlikely)then I would pass. So keep picking numbers and I will only post.
Will that work for you? .  Thanks, have a good one.. T


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: January Contest - SELIOS / AMG*

Moderators are allowed to take part in contests, unless specified by the sponsor(s) holding the contest for that particular month.

On most boards Moderators do not take part in the contests because if one were to win then there would always be that thought that there was cheating involved. Here only the sponsor(s) and myself know the winning post/number.  So anyone that meets the guidelines for the specific contest should be allowed to participate. It is up to the Moderators on whether they choose to do so or not, which in most cases they choose to not so that there is never any talk of "conspiracy"


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 30, 2013)

272


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll share t..lol..with anyone if u ask.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 30, 2013)

273


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 30, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Well I went back to check start of thread and nope no mention.
> I did note that mods posts did not have picks just comments
> cept maybe Brick the other mod that came on during jan with me.
> That being said If I had a number come up to win(unlikely)then I would pass. So keep picking numbers and I will only post.
> Will that work for you? .  Thanks, have a good one.. T



If you win, you win. I was just surprised that's all


----------



## striffe (Jan 31, 2013)

2nd pick: 452


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 31, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> If you win, you win. I was just surprised that's all



Nah your kinda right dudcki.. I want one of you guys to pick up an awesome perk here.. Gotta admit those monthly contests are pretty damn 
........ My favorite word      .. COOL.. 
T...


----------



## basskiller (Jan 31, 2013)

111


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 31, 2013)

2)810


----------



## Collinb (Jan 31, 2013)

848


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2013)

420


----------



## striffe (Jan 31, 2013)

1st pick: 503


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 31, 2013)

217


----------



## striffe (Jan 31, 2013)

2nd pick: 382


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 31, 2013)

481


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 31, 2013)

466


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 31, 2013)

506


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2013)

175

Come on baby .... The time is Almost here..


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 31, 2013)

615


----------



## basskiller (Jan 31, 2013)

327


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2013)

990..  
Last one I can play.. 
Best a luck to everyone loseing and me winning....


----------



## basskiller (Jan 31, 2013)

888


----------



## Collinb (Jan 31, 2013)

861


----------



## basskiller (Jan 31, 2013)

907


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 31, 2013)

859


----------



## Collinb (Jan 31, 2013)

867


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 31, 2013)

2)333


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 1, 2013)

*JANUARY CONTEST WINNER​*
*IRONBUILT with # 101​*
*JANUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*FREE $300 ORDER TO SELIOS PHARMA GROUP

20 VIALS OF BIOTECH STANOZOLOL FROM AMG​​*​​

*CONGRATULATIONS IRONBUILT​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 1, 2013)

I will be posting up February's Contest shortly so stay tuned!!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 1, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> *JANUARY CONTEST WINNER​*
> *IRONBUILT with # 101​*
> *JANUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
> *FREE $300 ORDER TO SELIOS PHARMA GROUP
> ...



:sAng_scream:And I picked 101 too:sSa_cry4:

:sSig_conspiracy:Who said post whoring doesn't pay off:sEm_oops2:

:sSig_jk:Ironbuilt :sSp_clangrats: man :sLo_BigBearHug:


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats IB ! Glad you won..... T


----------



## IPGear (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats Ironbuilt! 

We enjoy seeing so many sponsors getting involved in
these great contests!!

We look forward to being a part of another in the future!

This board is really returning to it's former glory!!

IPG


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2013)

Omg !!!  Never won a thing in 48 years !!! Thanks a million.. You dont even know how this made my day.. Ill share too.. That's who I am.


----------



## Akamai (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats IB

Ak


----------



## odin (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats dude.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats IB!


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 1, 2013)

Admin you may have made a mistake and put _built_ instead of_ fist_

Congrads IB!


----------



## striffe (Feb 1, 2013)

Congratulations Ironbuilt!!!!
Way to go!
How many people picked 101?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats man, nice way to start 2013!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats ironbuilt. Now put it to good use!


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats Iron! Well deserved my friend.


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats Bro


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 2, 2013)

Good job IB!


----------



## chris698 (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats IB..... who knew the good old sidewalk chalk method would be better than all my mathematical formula's.... :sFun_hailbig:


----------



## SURGE (Feb 2, 2013)

Good job! Shame it wasn't me though.


----------



## joshck (Oct 10, 2013)

1


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 10, 2013)

joshck said:


> 1



Someone's out of the loop....


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 10, 2013)

joshck said:


> 1



LoL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

Lmao..did i win again ?.


----------

